# Snow chains for Gen 2?



## jamc204 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi, I have a 2016 Gen 2 Cruze w/ the 17" rims. My wife and I are going to be driving from LA to Park City, UT after Christmas and are wondering if we should take chains with us. Neither of us has ever used them and we're wondering what would be a good kind to get.

Thanks in advance for any tips you may have.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I see several Thule chain kits on my local craigslist. They aren't legal for street driving where I'm at, so I would want something that's easy on and easy off.


----------



## jamc204 (Aug 17, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> I see several Thule chain kits on my local craigslist. They aren't legal for street driving where I'm at, so I would want something that's easy on and easy off.


Thanks. I noticed that the owner's manual says to not use chains, so I didn't get any. It was a little rough going when the snow was coming down heavily, but we made it in and out OK.


----------



## NorthernCruze (Oct 12, 2020)

jamc204 said:


> Thanks. I noticed that the owner's manual says to not use chains, so I didn't get any. It was a little rough going when the snow was coming down heavily, but we made it in and out OK.


Were you running on winter, summer, or all-season tires?


----------



## jamc204 (Aug 17, 2012)

All-season.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You traveled at the wrong time.

Winter is STILL MIA. 

I don't think there's more then a foot in the mountains. 

Look in to autosocks or cables


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

jamc204 said:


> All-season.


That’s your problem. When going into freezing temps you absolutely need winter specific tires. If you don’t live there then it’s best to plan around the winter. All seasons while made to work in cold they are a bare minimum at best. Did you check local laws to see if snow chains are legal?


----------



## NorthernCruze (Oct 12, 2020)

Yeah, it's a PITA when you live in LA and then travel to snow territory. My brother used to live in SF and his kids skied competitively so they were driving to Tahoe constantly. For them, it was worth getting a set of dedicated snow tires because All Seasons are awful in slushy or unplowed conditions.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Chains are required this time of year

I have all seasons and they work really good. But I bought tires that can grip.


----------

